# Connection on PC keeps going out.



## Zero Ice (Feb 17, 2008)

For the past week, my internet keeps on going out and then I have to reset everything and it reconnects. So, I went out and I bought all new equipment (D-Link Wireless N Router and D-Link Wireless N USB Adapter), because I thought my router was dieing out... But it is still happening. Now, it is like every 5 or 10 minutes it goes out and I have to reset it. I found out that I can just go into the Windows Network Configuration settings for my network, then go to support, click "Repair" and it will come back up...

When the internet is up, I get great speeds, but it is just annoying. I think I have narrowed it down to my ISP or my computer. I actually think it may be my computer, because I can be playing Call Of Duty online and my internet on the computer will go out, but I will still be online playing on my PS3. So, is there something I can do with my computer that will fix this.

You guys have any idea?

Here is my internet speed when it is up.. It works great, but just keeps going out... err...

http://www.speedtest.net/result/235350005.png

Any help?


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like a problem with the USB.  What are the USB settings in your bios?


----------



## Zero Ice (Feb 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sounds like a problem with the USB.  What are the USB settings in your bios?



I am not to savvy when it comes to bios, but the only stuff I could find related to USB are:

USB Emulation:  ON
USB Controller:  ON

Does that help, or did I totally miss something? 

Thanks!


----------



## DOM (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you called your Internet Provider ?


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Have you called your Internet Provider ?



That would of been my second question.  You are using XP SP2 all updated or vista (also updated) correct?  Are there any <!>'s listed in the device manager?  (right click "My Computer" ->Manage -> Device Manager.)


----------



## Zero Ice (Feb 17, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Have you called your Internet Provider ?



No, not yet. I am thinking about calling them if I can't resolve this issue soon.



erocker said:


> That would of been my second question.  You are using XP SP2 all updated or vista (also updated) correct?  Are there any <!>'s listed in the device manager?  (right click "My Computer" ->Manage -> Device Manager.)



I am using XP SP2, all the way updated and nope, no <!>s.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 17, 2008)

If your ISP is a telephone system provider, any loose connnection or telephone in the house going bad can cause these issues also.


----------



## Zero Ice (Feb 17, 2008)

My ISP is also a telephone provider, but I do not use their telephone service. I am gonna call them tomorrow.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 17, 2008)

could be router issue, try backing off of your wifi settings too, wifi is nutorious for doing exactly that, so is router crashes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you tryed this http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html

You should, its not guaranteed that it will fix it cause this usally works for people who can't get on the internet at all, but its wroth a try.


----------



## Zero Ice (Feb 17, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> could be router issue, try backing off of your wifi settings too, wifi is nutorious for doing exactly that, so is router crashes.



You think so? I was using a Linksys WRT54GS and it was happening, so I went out and bought all new equipment and it is still happening. What do you mean by backing off the wifi settings?




AphexDreamer said:


> Have you tryed this http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html
> 
> You should, its not guaranteed that it will fix it cause this usally works for people who can't get on the internet at all, but its wroth a try.



Just did it and installed, let me see if the problem continues... 

Thanks!


----------



## Zero Ice (Feb 17, 2008)

I think it may just be fixed... I am not sure though, it hasn't gone out in a few hours. 

I installed and ran the program Aphex gave me and I changed the USB port the adapter was plugged in to. 

I'll be on the rest of the night to see if will stay up... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 18, 2008)

(1) USB  is unstable some routers can draw too much bandwidth from the usb port and basically overload it causing either a system crash or dissconect. You only get so much bandwidth for each usb port.I've had two routers from my isp british telecom thats had these problems in the past.

(2)wireless too is unstable you dont get fast enough transfer speed from a unwired connection its ok for general internet surfing but for big downloads and gaming it can loose speed and dissconnect many players on xbox live that use wireless often lag and have this problem with connection loss.When they say ultra fast 56mb,108mb,126mb tranfers speeds this is only good for networked computers like sending a big file from one pc to another pc on the network.But as a real time internet connection to the www its not often 100% reliable.

(3)The most reliable connection you can always use is a lan cable you get very little data /speed loss. And its the most stable there is.


----------



## Zero Ice (Feb 18, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> (1) USB  is unstable some routers can draw too much bandwidth from the usb port and basically overload it causing either a system crash or dissconect. You only get so much bandwidth for each usb port.I've had two routers from my isp british telecom thats had these problems in the past.
> 
> (2)wireless too is unstable you dont get fast enough transfer speed from a unwired connection its ok for general internet surfing but for big downloads and gaming it can loose speed and dissconnect many players on xbox live that use wireless often lag and have this problem with connection loss.When they say ultra fast 56mb,108mb,126mb tranfers speeds this is only good for networked computers like sending a big file from one pc to another pc on the network.But as a real time internet connection to the www its not often 100% reliable.
> 
> (3)The most reliable connection you can always use is a lan cable you get very little data /speed loss. And its the most stable there is.




(1)Thanks. I never knew that... Is it better to get an ethernet wireless adapter (Do they make those?), than getting USB?

(2)Yeah, I know what you mean. The only reason I have my PC hooked up wirelessly, is because I have rather have my router next to my PS3 and hooked through a LAN cable. I mostly play online and like to get the best speeds as possible. I don't do anything heavy duty internet wise on my PC, besides surfing the web and downloading the occasional torrents. 

(3)Yup. I rather have the most reliable connection to my PS3 than my PC.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2008)

Zero Ice said:


> I think it may just be fixed... I am not sure though, it hasn't gone out in a few hours.
> 
> I installed and ran the program Aphex gave me and I changed the USB port the adapter was plugged in to.
> 
> I'll be on the rest of the night to see if will stay up... *crosses fingers*



So has it been working since you used the program.

Hoped it worked for you....


----------



## Zero Ice (Feb 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> So has it been working since you used the program.
> 
> Hoped it worked for you....



Still hasn't gone out! Thanks a lot man!


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 18, 2008)

i meant by setting the wifi settings slower, wifi isnt exactly the most stable or fastest way to setup a network. glad things are working out for you


----------



## sam0t (Feb 18, 2008)

Also worth remembering that many D-link products have firmware updates and driver updates available. I have seen some weird stuff going on with Vista and WLAN components. Sometimes firmware update to the DSL router has doned the trick, driver update on the ethernet "card", winsock reset or changing the connection software.  And the last alternative ofcourse is a broken component, but thats more rarer.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2008)

Zero Ice said:


> Still hasn't gone out! Thanks a lot man!



NP man, glad to see it all worked out for you.


----------



## spud107 (Feb 18, 2008)

been having similar problem myself, have to reset the connection once in a while, 
hope this solves it,


----------



## Zero Ice (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, unfortunately, this is happening again. It goes out like every 2-ish minutes. I remembered something though, I few weeks back, I set up a static IP for bittorent. Could this be possibly causing the problems?

All I have to do to fix it, is click the repair button in the windows connection status window and it's back online. It is really annoying to do that every 2 minutes though. 

Anything else I could troubleshoot?


----------

